# In The Heart of Mexico: Colonial Cities



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Mexico of legend is not to be found among the glittering glass and steel of modern complexes, or in the sands of its beaches. The Mexico of legend is in the colonial cities that abound in the country's heartland. 

*GUADALAJARA*

Let's see a little of Guadalajara. Although it is a large city with lots of different areas (including some very modern ones), it's the main population center of the area that gave tequila and mariachis to the world. It doesn't get much more "Mexican" than that! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Another great thread :colgate: I am loving the angles and I can't quite choose a favourite :colgate:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks, sweety! I'd forgotten about this thread! Time for an update.... soon!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

BEAUTIUL AND ANCIENT!:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

cities with old colonial buildings intact like Guadalajara is something I really behold.
thanks for this and I will be waiting for some update.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*MORELIA*

The downtown area of the capital city of the state of Michoacán, was included in the UNESCO world heritage site list in 1991.
The city, which was founded in 1542, was originally named Valladolid, after the beautiful city in Spain. It was renamed Morelia after José María Morelos, one of Mexico’s most enigmatic historical figures and leader during the war of independence. 

A few street and square views




































































































Interiors and courtyards









































































































































The city’s artistic treasures include of course, a bunch of churches, which to modern, secular sensitivities, seem to be ridicoulsy abundant!































































































































None of which is as large and elegant as the cathedral, of course! Although some are older, and more profusely decorated…



























































































This one, though, has been turned into a library…. Not an altogether bad idea!! :lol:






































Some façades and details




























































































Bonus images of the cathedral in the evening


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic.

I love love LOVE Mexico. This thread just makes me wanna go exploring.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed fantastic and very nice photos from Mexico :cheers:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

indeed, these are great colonial legacies.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Time for a quick update for Guadajara, currently hosting the Pan American Games! :banana:

The Mercedes temple, adjacent to the central square
































































The Iberoamericana library, decorated with murals
































































The old Government Palace. There was a tequila exhibit when I visited. Tequila is a small town near Guadalajara, BTW. Hundreds of varieties to choose from, from frat-party fuel quality to exquisite top-shelf stuff.






















































































































The central square and the cathedral



























































































The inside of the cathedral. A mixed bag. Not really grabbed by the white neo-gothic naves...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, I am loving all the detail shots :cheers: and this is wow ....










Thanks for all the pics


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great thread!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the beautiful pics on this thread....:cheers1:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I love the Spanish colonial cities, towns, villages, neighborhoods and very excited to see this thread. I hope you will continue to post more pictures.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Fine architecture indeed. The Spanish and their euro-cohorts endowed the 'new world' with some amazing edifices, inspired by 'old Europe' of course. The grille-work on the bandstand is very ornate, just amazing. 











The decidely Mexican-style murals blend in very well with the classic euro-style architecture too, whilst also giving the buildings an additional unique artistic, expressive and symbolic dimension, typical of Mexico 










Please show more colonial architecture of Mexico is you can. 

Nice photos. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Stunning photos of Guadalajara aljuarez! Great show and an abundance of brilliant architecture.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

The architectural and artistic heritage of Mexico is unrivalled in North America. 
The architecture is breathtaking and could rival any european settlement.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*PUEBLA*

A visit to the city of Puebla is one of the most rewarding day trips from Mexico City, only a couple of hours away. It's a large, prosperous city, home to aeronautical companies and the largest Volkswagen plant in the Americas. The city, founded in 1531, has a large historic core, one of the most elegant and varied in the country. 

En route to Puebla from Mexico City, you will ride past the famous volcanoes Popocatépetl ("Smoky Mountain" in náhualt, the aztec language) and Iztaccíhuatl ("White Woman"), measuring 5448 m (about 18,000ft) and 5,284m (17,500ft) respectively. The views of the Iztaccíhuatl are much closer and visible, though. "El Popo" is active; "El Izta" is dormant. 




























Puebla was always is one of the most traditionally devout Catholic cities in Mexico, a fact others have ridiculed. Puebla is today still relatively conservative but it is also a diverse University city. The traditional aspect is still reflected in the many beautiful, candy-coloured churches that crowd the historic core.
























































Cute streets with plenty of "al fresco" dining options. And speaking of food, Puebla is the capital of fine Mexican dining. In colonial times (from the 16th to the 19th centuries), wealthy families sent their unmarried daughters to the many convents in Puebla, often with a whole entourage of maids and servants. As you may imagine, some of these convents were not exactly austere places. In between the praying sessions, the women in these convents experimented in their huge kitchens with all kinds of ingredients, inventing some of the most ellaborate, rarified dishes these lands had ever seen. And the tradition lives on!























































































































Buildings and facades...



























































































Among the many churches, the Cathedral stands out. Others are older, more ellaborate or luxurious, but none is as big. The huge church is only slightly smaller than the metropolitan Cathedral in Mexico City. 


























































































































































Zooming in!


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

I love how you go into some more detail in both your comments and your photos. I recently overheard a conversation at the cafeteria in my university on that old, boring question about where "North America" starts or ends. The girl insisted North America means a mostly Anglophone culture and part of the "rich world." The boy insisted on the existence of the NAFTA agreement and the fact that the whole of Mexico is far North of the Equator, hence in North America. Being the world's 13th largest economy, and with a population five times larger than Canada's, I fail to see how excluding Mexico of any calculation about the region could be meaningful. And looking at the picture of this thread, it is clear Mexico is already way above the others in the region in terms of cultural treasures too!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! Very colorful and exotic.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love this thread !!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

SAN MIGUEL DE ALLENDE


More from the lifestyle capital of the Bajío region! :banana:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very beautiful!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PUEBLA

Back to the big town that has joined Mexico City the capital, with Veracruz, the main port for centuries. 

Again, take into account that Puebla is a large city, not a colonial town. However, the downtown core features a wealth of colonial-era treasures only surpassed by Mexico City. Plus, I don't have enough pics for a new thread! :lol:




















































Right downtown, the Amparo Museum is one of the finest private collections of Pre-Columbian art in Mexico. The museum is housed in several adjoining buildings containing beautiful courtyards and palatial rooms. The modern annex is used for contemporary art exhibits. 





























The annex includes a rooftop bar and restaurant with great views towards the cathedral and the whole downtown :banana:































Inside City Hall





This old bank building is now a showcase and shop of local handcrafts run by the state's tourism ministry. 











The "Candy House" is nicknamed so because of the sugary appearance of its exterior decorations. After Mexico became independent from Spain, the city's elite copied and emulated French lifestyles, influenced by the substantial French community that established business interests in the region. The fancy rooms inside this building, currently part of the Puebla State Museum, are a good example. No photos allowed beyond the courtyard! hno:



















Random places...


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a beautiful, warm colors and gorgeous architecture! Great pics!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PUEBLA 

More of that inexhaustible source of Colonial charms that is Puebla. 

The Church of Saint Dominic is one of the largest in a city full of them. The Baroque beauty is the main temple of the Dominican order. 


























The main reason to visit Sain Domonic, though, is the Rosary Chapel. Dominicans were the main promoters of the Catholic version of the Rosary, an endless string of prayers in honor of Virgin Mary. To teach the people of Puebla how it was done, they built a whole chapel in which the architectural elements guide participants in the litany. Oh, but they also covered the entire thing in 24-carat gold. This jaw-dropping jewel of a place is regarded as the pinnacle of the Baroque colonial style in Mexico. It was consecrated in 1690 (Thank you Wikipedia! :lol
































This rich baroque heritage had long made local authorities consider building a museum devoted to the style. However, the local intelligentsia opposed the idea, fearing the museum would have to be filled with booty from churches, convents and public buildings. The government went ahead and built it anyway, in a newly developed area, where the city's highrises are growing like mushrooms. There is nothing baroque about the museum building, though, by Japanese star architect Toyo Ito. It is also quite empty, with a lot of the pieces in the inaugural show borrowed from the Franz Mayer Decorative Arts museum in Mexico City. To add to the controversy, the museum was more expensive than larger museums, such as the Soumaya in Mexico City and even the Guggenheim in Bilbao. The building itself is a nice piece of eye candy! 

















Back downtown, I was finally able to join a guided tour of City Hall. On the wall of the City Council Hall, pride of place is given to the royal orders issued by Queen Isabella of Portugal (also Queen of Spain at the time) granting Puebla official status as a city in 1532. 















The colorful local architecture

















The Palafox Library is named after the bishop who had it built and who was a big promoter of the arts and sciences in a city that was too conservative to handle much of it. Inaugurated in 1646, the library became famous for being the first truly public library in Mexico, open to anyone wishing to learn, and not just to priests and theology scholars. 






















Just like in any the other Mexican city, the central square becomes a big street party every Sunday. 













That's it for now... I think I may have enough pics for another update. Good night!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

PUEBLA

Just a couple of hours from Mexico City, Puebla can quickly become a habit for those long weekends! 








































The Bello Museum houses the art collection amassed by the Bello family, in their former residence. 











More random shops, restaurants, courtyards....













The State University of Puebla owns a number of buildings in the old town. This one, the University Museum, hosts art and anthropoligical and science exhibits. Sounds messy, but it's quite nicely presented, and the building is beautiful. 













The "Arts Chapel" another cultural facility run by the University.





More charming finds.. all within just a couple of blocks 



































The San Pedro Museum of Art, is housed in the eponymous former convent. The exhibitions were nice, but the building felt under-used and only half-occupied, as if the state government is trying to figure out what do do with the large facilities...














More scenes downtown


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new posts! Puebla is so beautiful!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Querétaro 

Qurétaro is the capital of the state of the same name. It is actually one of the largest cities in the country, and it's full of modern architecture, including highrises and industrial facilities. Partly because of this, it remains extremely underrated. It's just that big town North of Mexico City most people visit on business or as a pit stop on their way to touristy Guanajuato and San Miguel de Allende. That means you will be sharing the pretty streets in the colonial, historic downtown area with just a few other tourists, which makes people all that much more open and frlendly. 

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr



Churches, churches... mostly Catholic, believe it or not...:lol:

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Casa Zacatecana museum is visited mostly because of its famous ghost stories, and it's a little cheesy that way, but it's also good for checking out the lifestyle of the élites back in the 17th Century! 

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Random views

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Querétaro

More of central Mexico's powerhouse... its pretty core, anyway! Things that you can count on finding in a central Mexican city: colorful houses, elaborate churches, fancy interiors in luxurious old buildings, and delicious food!

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Unusually for a Mexican city, the Cathedral is smaller than other churches, and located outside of the major squares. Quite a few locals do not realize that this, the Church of Saint Philip Neri _is_ the cathedral. 

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Other churches are larger, and much more easily found. This is Saint Agustin. 

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr




The State Museum of Art is housed in beautiful former convent, featuring one of the prettiest couryards in a country full of them

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

More of the downtown area

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

QUERÉTARO

More of the colonial core of the city

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


The State Museum, focusing on cultural developments and housed in a former convent. 

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


The Neoclassical Church of Saint Francis of Asissi, largest in town

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

City Hall, rather plain but one of the oldest buildings in the city

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


city life

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Queretaro :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Querétaro

My final batch from the state capital.

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Querétaro, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Zacatecas

Another state capital, another World Heritage Site. Zacatecas marked the Norther end of the Inland Road linking mining towns in New Spain (16th to 18th Centuries), before the road was exteded further North. The silver mines from Zacatecas were at some point in the 17th Century, the world's most productive. 

Just like Querétaro and Puebla, portrayed here earlier, Zacatecas is a large city with modern facilities, but its large colonial old town ranks among the country's most popular non-beach destinations. But unlike some of the previous cities shown here, Zacatecas buildings tend to be less colorful, and the intricate details are carved in the pink stone from the nearby quarries. 

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

The city's cathedral is regarded by many as the most magnificent example of Mexican high baroque style (Mexican churrigueresco). The outside, anyway. If you aren't expecting it, the simple interior may hugely disappoint you. 

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr





Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

I found it interesting that a lot of the smaller parks downtown are gated... for some reason. 

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

City Life and buildings 

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

SAN LUIS POTOSÍ 

Another Mexican state capital, another UNESCO World Heritage site (certified this year! :banana And another large Mexican city with a beautiful colonial core. 

Even though it was founded as a mining town, its grid streep pattern does not follow the winding and twisting lines typical of other, older mining cities. Named after Saint Louis of France and after the silver mining town of Potosí, Bolivia, San Luis was founded relatively late in the colonial period. This was due to the extraordinarily resistent and beligerent indigenous groups, mostly chichimecas and tlaxcatecas. 

The city also has one of the fastest-growing economies in the country and its particularly business friendly. Drug cartels have caused relatively little damage here. 

Let's start checking out some typical potosino colonial architecture. Its style mixes architectural restrain without much ornamentation but allows for lavish colors. 

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr



Because of the late conquest of the area, the regional museum offers a great variety of pre Hispanic artifacts. The museum is housed in the large former convent of San Francisco. 

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

But the real reason to visit the museum is the Aranzazú chapel of the former convent, hidden away in the far side of the museum and, unusually, on a second floor. This is one Mexico's baroque jewels. The colours and patterns are unique. 

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr




The pretty garden of San Francisco and the eponymous church are among the most pleasant colonial environments in the country. The church is the largest in the south side of the central core. Notice the unusual _ex-voto_ glass ship hanging beneath the dome of the church!

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

More of El Centro

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Remarkable job you do here, you have a great eye my friend, keep up the good work!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from San Luis Potosí :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Amazing photos! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Love your photographs, gorgeous city kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Zacatecas

More of the most Northern of the central colonial cities now. 

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr



The former Jesuit church of San Agustin is now a big cultural center presenting mostly contemporary works by local artist. 

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr



The State Museum is frankly not as interesting as those in other state capitals, but its couryards and architecture are nice and cool, especially if you visit on a hot day!

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


The Coronel Museum is named after one of the most proniment 20th Century local artists. It occupies an elevated plot next to the church of Santo Domingo. 

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

More impressions from the colonial center.

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Superb!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

SAN LUIS POTOSÍ


Back the the most underrated colonial state capital... I think!

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

And we finally make it the actual main square, La Plaza de Armas (Parade Ground). The city's cathedral honours St Louis of France (formally called St. Louis King), and was consecrated in the early 18th Century. The cathedral is a wonderful mix of naïf local folk styles and cosmopolitan pretensions. 

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Facing each other on the square are City Hall and the State Governor's Palace. You can visit City Hall, at least the couyard and exhibit spaces. 

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

A very nice feature of downtown San Luis is that is has several large squares, each of which could easily be the main central square in town. The Plaza de Armas is the actual main square, but the Square of Our Lady of Mount Carmel (Nuestra Señora del Carmen), just where the magnificent, eponymous church and the City's Peace Theatre are located, is just as magnificent, if somewhat grittier. 

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

Founders' Square. Yet another large square downtown. 

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Alejandro[/url], on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

More of downtown San Luis

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! such a wonderful tour of San Luis Potosi! Lovely details and architecture kay: 
just one  of many favorites


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Zacatecas: Downtown*

More of the downtown area, which locals seem to be abandoning for the malls and modern neighborhoods. Even on a Sunday afternoon, the area felt sedate, unlike the action-packed public spaces in other cities. 

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Zacatecas: Saint Dominic*

If the bare interior of the cathedral left you wanting a more traditionally Mexican baroque interior, go check out Santo Domingo, where subtle wasn't the objective, clearly...

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Zacatecas: Museum of Abstract Art*

The Manuel Felguérez Museum of Abstract Art is named after one of Mexico's foremost contemporary artists, and it's a large place taking over a former convent and a penitentiary facility. 

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Zacatecas: Calderón Theatre*

The small Calderón Theatre, a rather plain facility, more suited to a small town than to a wealthy mining town. It's from the early 20th Century, much later than the mining heyday, but still...

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

ZACATECAS 

Zacatecas, the state capital and former mining capital, with its signature pink stone buildings. 

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Such delightful towns! It's hard to believe that modern, sprawling cities surround these charming downtown areas!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't necessarily say sprawling, in the case of most of them, but definitely some of these cities' inhabitants have turned their backs on the charms of their downtown areas for the air-conditioned comfort of malls and modern housing...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SAN LUIS POTOSÍ: Downtown architecture*

Downtown architecture... don't forget this is also a large, modern city!

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SAN LUIS POTOSÍ: Nuestra Señora del Carmen*

The spectacular interior of Our Lady of Mount Carmel Church. Especially worthy of your time, the golden chapel of the Seven Princes, all covered in gold. 

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SAN LUIS POTOSÍ: Plaza del Carmen*

Our Lady of Carmel Square, with the eponymous church, baroque fountain, Martí Palace and the Theatre of Peace, it has a regal appearance... at least partially. A whole side of the square is a block of eyesore architecture. 

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SAN LUIS POTOSÍ: National Museum of Masks*

Martí Palace currently houses the National Mask Museum, whose collection started as a donation by a die-hard collectionist. Masks are an important part of many cultures around the world, and the collection covers all continents, but is mostly devoted to Mexican folk creations. The building, the former residence of a wealthy merchant, is worth a look too. 

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

SAN LUIS POTOSÍ


The downtown area of San Luis is actually quite large; for this reason it's not as pristine as other colonial cities' central areas. Modern buildings often stand side by side with the colonial structures. Anyway, I love how our colonial towns always combine the rustic and colourful with the lavish and elegant. 

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Luis Potosí, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Centro Cultural San Pablo*

San Pablo Cultural Center is a publically owned bur privately funded cultural center built in the former convent of St Paul, built in the 16th Century. Its mix of colonial and contemporary architecture is rather successful and welcoming. 

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Teatro Macedonio Alcalá*

Until the opening of modern facilities outside of the center, Macedonio Alcalá theatre was the city's premier venue for performing arts for over a century. Construction of the theatre was commissioned in French style by Oaxacan Porfirio Díaz, the modernizing dictator under whose administration oil extraction, railways and electricity expanded through the country. Oppostion to his regime resulted in the so-called Mexican Revolution in the early 20th Century. 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Santo Domingo de Guzmán*

The Church is Saint Dominic is the largest in the South of the country, if you take into account the cloisters, gardens and courtyards. Even though this is not the cathedral, you wouldn't know it judging by the size, number of visitors and over-the-top magnificence. 

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

OAXACA 


Oaxaca is the capital of the state of the state of the same name. This is what we here call "The South", meaning poor, backward, heavily indigenous and violent. But it also means mysterious, culturally distinct and visually gorgeous. 

Unlike some of the cities shown here so far, Oaxaca is not in the heart of a major industrial area. And unlike some of those cities which more or less have turned their backs on their historic downtown areas for the comforts of modern life, the center of Oaxaca the city is the living heart of the region's culture and life. 

Oaxaca is different and it could be another country. In many places in this state, Spanish is a second language, and the density and complexity of the local cultures is unmatched in Mexico. 

Visiting the touristy city offers stark contrasts of modernity and tradition. This is also the place to check out contemporary Mexican design and arts that draw from the local ancient traditions. Oh, and don't forget that mezcal is only mezcal if it's from Oaxaca, even if other states claim it as well!

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, México by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fine set from Oaxaca. I like the one of the skeleton presiding over the terrace.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks, Why-Why for your support!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I really like the architecture of the Mexican colonial cities kay: Great sets!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Santo Domingo de Guzmán*

Santo Domingo is much more than a church. The cloisters host one the largest art collections in the country, and its large courtyards house offices, galleries, a historic library and the city's botanical gardens. 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr	

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr	

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Postage Stamp Museum*

This is the opposite to MACO. It's a very pleasant, unexpected surprise, both for the exhibits and for the layout. Very instructive, even if you may not have even seen or used a stamp in years. You can also read some historical letters, including some of Frida Kahlo's correspondence. 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Museo de Arte Contemporáneo MACO*

The Contemporary Art Museum is a bit of a letdown. You'd think such an artsy city would have a better place devoted to the arts. It´s still worth a quick stop for the building. 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Instituto de Artes Gráficas*

This charming research center occupies a beautiful colonial building just across the street from Santo Domingo, and has one of the country's largest arts and design libraries. 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Colourful Oaxaca*

OAXACA 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr
Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Mexico :cheers:

Happy New Year to all Mexicans... :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Textile Museum*

Oaxaca's textile traditions are among the most varied in the world. From generic inspiration to downright plagiarism, embroidery and patterns have found their way to shops around the world. The Textile Museum is thus a bit of a letdown, with its tiny collection. But it's still worth a peek, if only to look at the cool design of the small courtyard, with its clay tiles. 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*House of the Oaxaca Painters*

Much more interesting, the Museum of Oaxacan Painters showcases local talents and traditions. 

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oaxaca: Cathedral*

Compared to huge Saint Domic, the cathedral looks small. Even the square it presides is smaller. But this church is the real deal and the square is the central square in town, city hall and all. Like all old Catholic churches, there is always something vaguely creepy to scare you!

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr



Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

OAXACA

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr

Oaxaca, Mexico by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Zacatecas: Francisco Goitia Museum*

The Francisco Goitia Museum is named after another famous local painter. He belongs to the generation of muralists who were influenced by the dramatic events of the Mexican Revolution. The museum is –perhaps strangely—in the large former residence of a wealthy collector, and its collection includes many pieces by other local artists.

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*ZACATECAS: Instituto de la Cultura*

The Institute of Culture is actually the home of the state cultural agencies and the historic archives. Pride of place is given to local poet Ramón López Velarde. There’s not much to see in the building, but the back courtyard has an interesting collection of sculpture. 

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*ZACATECAS: Santo Domingo*

More of Saint Dominic, the church I was kicked out of the last time! :lol:
Some of the sculpture work in the altars is a bit creepy, if you ask me…

DSC_5723 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5721 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5782 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5718 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5751 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5770 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5764 by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*ZACATECAS: Funicular del Cerro de la Bufa*

The gondola linking two sides of a ravine on the Northern part of town up the hill called La Bufa, offers great views over the whole town.

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5652 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5660 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5658 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5643 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5565 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5661 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5664 by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5679 by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*ZACATECAS: Museo Rafael Coronel*

The Rafael Coronel Museum holds the collection of yet another great local painter, in the ruins of the convent of Saint Francis. This should be high on your list, but don’t go on Wednesday, which is the day when it’s closed…. and when I visited! hno:

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

DSC_5811 by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr



Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr


Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr

Zacatecas by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------

